
Humble Bundle Python Dev Kit - ravanpao
https://www.humblebundle.com/software/python-dev-kit-bundle
======
Topgamer7
Would probably have considered it if you got a 12month subscription to
pycharm. Otherwise you don't get their "perpetual fallback license"

